# Hello Everyone! I'm Lavender



## Lavender (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm 22 years old, female from Texas

I have Muscular Dystrophy and am disabled. I am not allowed to have animals in my apartment but I got permission from my doctor for a "therapy" cat. 

She is 1 years old female tuxedo cat. She is my baby and since she is the only pet in the house she is extremely spoiled. 

I look forward to chatting with you fellow cat lovers. Bye! nekitty


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Fellow cat lover here too! Is she a licensed therapy kitty? My cats have such a calming effect on me. I love falling asleep snuggling a warm and purring bundle of love. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Foe/Logic (Jan 26, 2013)

My cat helps with my depression. Cats are definitely therapy.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

She must be a real joy to you! I find it marvellous that the doctor could do that. Landlords here are pretty much all powerful.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm lucky - I own my own place - oldish and creaky but mine - makes it easier with the animals.


----------



## krissyxboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats!! (= And Foe/Logic's right...they definitely are wonderful therapy for a variety of reasons and they are such a joy to have around (=


----------



## purrminator (Jan 27, 2013)

I think forbidding animals in buildings should be outlawed. That I think is at the source of so much of people being afraid to have pets and the homeless pet dilemmas.:kittyturnBut that is another issue. Your cat sounds perfect for you and now you are the special one in your building being the exception to the rule. I think cats are good for sleep problems too because they sleep so much. My friend was amused by a lawsuit that happened at their job concerning a therapy hamster who wasn't allowed into a testing situation. I didn't know they had those!


----------



## Jasmine12 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Lavender, Welcome! I think it's wonderful that you have a therapy cat! I'm sure that it goes both ways.....
Is this your first kitty?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Lavender! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## kittyglitter (Feb 1, 2013)

*Hi Lavender*

When did you get your kitty? How old was she?


----------



## Lavender (Jan 28, 2013)

My cat is not a licensed therapy cat. But she does provide me a form of therapy, she makes me happy and constantly makes me laugh she also provides me with companionship. She is so calm and gentle and so so silly. 

Her name is Bonbon but I call her Ms. Bon 
She is 1 1/2. I took her in because her owner was going to be serving a year in Afghanistan and wanted to find her a permanent home. She is spayed and her front claws were removed, (I didn't do it her previous owner did) The declawing doesn't seem to bother her, she's as happy as a clam. She is definitely my best friend. She is my first kitty that is all mine. I lived with my sister for a few years and she had a few cats but I never had one of my own.


----------



## Lavender (Jan 28, 2013)

kittyglitter said:


> When did you get your kitty? How old was she?


I got her in August 2012 she was a year old, sorry I was mistaken, I said she is a year old but she is actually going to be 2 in March 2013


----------



## sweebab (Feb 4, 2013)

Ms. Bon sounds like a real sweetheart! I'm so glad she is there to offer you such loving companionship.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

She sounds like a delightful little girl, absolutely gorgeous! I love the way yellow eyes look on black fur!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Lavender,

Welcome to the forum. Bonbon is a really beautiful girl!


----------

